# My first forum.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello everybody!
So today I don't get to fishforums muc, sorry. 
In stead of that, I've been setting up a forum for my English Club, remember?
It may not be very beautiful but however it's my very first forum! 
Click here to come and see! PS: You can also join! 
BTW, Shaggy, if I need some help, can you be someone I can count on? 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

looks good!!! there were one or two grammatical errors i noticed, though, which is very understandable since it is not your native language....im sure i wouldnt do anywhere close to as well if i made a forum in french or spanish, lol....if you want any help with grammar i can help


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok anyway, we're now dealing with some problem... but I'm sure it'll be back soon!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is this for that discussion with fish you started? or is this just a forum


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure, I can help you out.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> is this for that discussion with fish you started? or is this just a forum


 nah, it's not about fish. It's for English learners and for students, maybe...

Thanks Shaggy! I'll IM you !


----------

